# 08 sportsman 800



## cookgio

was looking at buying a new toy and found a 08 sportsman 800 r they good bikes never drove a polaris do they have good power as i was also looking at a brute 750 vtwin i know the po pos are v twin but does it compare to the kawi v twin. it is in good shape with 1200 miles and pretty much stock. with tires and winch. how r these bikes to snorkle.


----------



## Polaris425

I dont think the 08 800 is a VTwin. I could be wrong but, I dont think they started VTwins in Polaris' until the 850's


----------



## wmredneck

From what I hear they're a pain to snorkel. SMJ might chime in on his opinion. He's a popo guy. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## adam6604

my Dad swears by polaris, and personally haven't seen anything wrong with them other then the weight. but the 800 isn't a V-Twin i think they started that only with their 850's. Also i hear they are a pain to snorkle, but you have plenty of ground clearence with polaris. I'm pretty sure they would outrun a brute force in top speed, but not so much with low-middle end tourqe. i'm sure it would be a good bike


----------



## hp488

The popo is a twin not a v-twin and they are not that bad to snorkel. I will say they are more forgiving when it gets dunked under water then a brute is.


----------



## Derek rhodes

I snorkeled my dads 700 it was pretty easy and it is a twin but it's an inline not a v


----------



## primetime1267

You can buy the triangle atv snorkel stealth kit and it comes with a DVD instructional video that is very detailed. or you can just go out and buy spa hose and make your own and run it the same up to the headlight pod or drill some holes in the front cargo box. I did mine own on my old 500, it is just time consuming. As long as you have a good idea as to where to start, you can do it in a weekend. Just plan on making some extra trips to the hardware store for stuff you forgot to buy the first time. And get yourself alot of beer and dip.


----------



## JLOWERY

I wouldn't take 3 PO PO's for a Brute. I had a 2011 850XP and a 2012 850XP both were junk. Cheapest made bikes I've ever seen.


----------



## wc4life21

I have 2010 850 xp and also had an 09 800..i didnt have the 800 long but i love my 850 so far all the work ive done was easy and it gets around as good as any big cc bike


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

The polaris are not V-twins including the 850's. If I remember correctly 08' was the last year they put the H.O. motor in the 800's so thats a plus right there. That bike should have 5-6 more HP than the newer 800's. As far as snorkeling goes it isnt to bad just take your time. 

As far the comments about guys having bad experiences with them.. Well tough luck bc you will have guys like that with Whatever brand you buy. I have a 2010 and have NEVER had any major problem with it. Ask WMREDNECK I am not afraid to stick mine in deep and do everytime we ride.


----------



## goose750

*popo 800*

i just bought a 2008 800 with 101 miles and 26 hrs. bike looks new 100 % stock. its got the ho and its a side by side twin motor . coming off a brute force this thing is a cadilac . dont get me wrong the brute is a power house but with my riding style now the popo fits me alot better . going to put my radial outlaws on and call it good for now .


----------

